
Stephen Fry Kinetic Typography - prtk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7E-aoXLZGY&
======
alttag
Wow. A showcase of Fry's incredible gift with language.

(I was rather amused by Fry's knock at Lynne Truss, whose book, _Eats, Shoots,
and Leaves_ I similarly enjoyed.)

